# Casting your own Pirate Doubloons



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Step 7 -Finish Cure
I set the castings out for another 20 minutes to finish curing in the sun. I trim any over spill at this point since cutting them fully cured could break them if your not careful.









Step 8 - Storing
After they are done, I place them in a plastic bag with some baby power to keep any from sticking if any aren't quite cured.









Step 9 - Base Paint
When ready, clean off your casting (if you used any powder) and paint a flat black base coat. Paint both sides and the edges. It took only 1 coat but feel free to add another if your paint seems a little thin.









UPDATE: Since this tutorial I've changed it just a bit. You can add an oil base paint to the casting resin to skip this step.

Step 10 - Detailing
I used a Metallic Wax and rubbed it with my finger over the face of the casting to bring out the details. Use more or less depending on how much detail you want to highlight.









Step 11 - Sealing
After you have detailed your casting, you'll want to seal the surface so nothing rubs off. I used a gloss spray sealer.









Hope this helps any of you wanting to make some "better looking" pirate treasure.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Great looking coins! Looks very authentic.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks really good. Since your replicas look so authentic I'd use real gold and silver leaf instead of the rub and buff.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Terror Tom said:


> Great looking coins! Looks very authentic.


Thanks.



Chewbacca said:


> Looks really good. Since your replicas look so authentic I'd use real gold and silver leaf instead of the rub and buff.


You could ... or I could have drybrushed gold or silver paint too. Really up to you.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW I like this one
Thanks for the ideas


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks TNBrad


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome looking coins! I may have to make some of those myself.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Glad you liked them CreepyCreations.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

really cool looking coins.. great job!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2014)

Always Wicked said:


> really cool looking coins.. great job!!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice!
Great how to.....too


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Great job!!


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Another option for the highlights might be to use the paste they make for highlighting letter seals. 

http://www.amazon.com/Baroque-Art-Gilders-Paste-Highlight/dp/B0053SHIB8

Secondarily, they make metallic glue sticks. 

http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Metallic-Faux-Stick-sticks/dp/B00AF0M9NG

They're not entirely inexpensive, but you could create a two part mold that would give you a two-sided replica coin.  Rub a little black shoe polish on it and you've got your highlights to make the coin really pop.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was just looking at haunterslist.com and saw this thread on there, had to laugh since we've been talking about it.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Excellent tutorial and great money saving idea , they looked so good and better than manufactured coins i have seen .


----------

